# to start or not to start



## janis123 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello all

it is my first time I log into forum, because I hope to get a professional solution for my dilemma 

I want to start my embroidery business. we have advertising agencie, i can quarantee minimum 1000 embroidered T shirts or caps per month, because this is the minimal QTY of embroidery jobs, that I give to my embroidery partners.

The embroidery we have is for business gifts, which mean that they are usually 7-10cm in length and sewn "on heart". Usually for this big logo, 7*3cm I pay around USD 1,32, then I sell to my end customer with 25% profit which for this size on average is 1,65 USD. In month on average i make 350-500 on embroidery doing nothing, however I pay from 1320-2000USD per month for this service.

So my question is - 
1)is it worth to start embroidery in my company with relatively low outputs?
2)i am looking at 2 or better 4 head machine. what do i choose - new or used? what make? what approximate investments I am facing ( i mean what are the approximate prices for the machines)?
3) i am also considering this because I have people already working for me that could perform the embroidery human part of work at no extra direct cost.

I hope I have stated the questions understandably and correctly, so please give me some info. It will be appreciated

BR
Janis


----------



## janis123 (Dec 16, 2011)

sorry, forgot to say that we are not in USA, so the service price levels are very different.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

Are you the kind of person who can make money at low price points? And are you willing to make a big investment to get going?


----------

